# Queen city rc new years day bash



## ryoung1970 (Dec 5, 2016)

Queen City RC is hosting a New Years Day trophy race. Primary classes will be 1/12 17.5, 17.5TC, USGT, and any other with at least 3 competitors. $15 for 1st class and $5 for each additional class. There will be 3 qualifiers and a main. Doors open at 9am. Racing will start at noon. We will have free hot dogs for lunch. Come on out and have some fun. I'll provide aspirin, tylenol, and ibuprofen for those still suffering from the festivities the night before. lol


----------

